# Skyblue Vaping Emergency Care Package Dispatched - Same Day Delivery



## Melinda (1/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> I am curretly vaping a normal ego battery with a evod which really doesnt float my boat Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)




----------



## CraftyZA (1/11/13)

For you it will be 30 seconds for delivery from sky blue for new zmax and protank setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (1/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (1/11/13)

not for me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/11/13)

Hmmmm.. what is this quoting me? I am confused??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (1/11/13)

Anyone who isn't confused really doesn't understand the situation...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (1/11/13)

Melinda said:


> Anyone who isn't confused really doesn't understand the situation...


Well I thought I figured it out... until I read this comment. Now I'm not so sure anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Well the Skyblue Emergency Care System (SECS) was activated

SECS is good and it is fun but often SECS is very confusing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (1/11/13)

confusion is good...



Gizmo said:


> Hmmmm.. what is this quoting me? I am confused??


 
Leave Stroodle out of this now, it's between Skyblue Vaping and you....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (1/11/13)

SECS has been dispatched and will arrive by 4pm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Whoop, Gizmo is getting SECS this afternoon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/13)

What a lucky man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (1/11/13)

and he doesn't have to pay for SECS either...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/11/13)

LOL this forum is getting rather dirty in here  Stroodle has offered any SECS yet tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/13)

only at 4PM my dear  else you have to pay hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (1/11/13)

there is nothing dirty about SECS it is all good, promise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Delivery guy is there giving Gizmo some SECS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (1/11/13)

Derick said:


> Delivery *GUY* is there giving Gizmo some SECS


Enjoy the SECS. This will definatly solve your "ego" trouble!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Yeah sorry, our delivery guy doesn't really look like this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (1/11/13)

come on Gizmo get home now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

And yes, that is what Melinda looks like when I explain to her what I do for a living...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/11/13)

WOW WOW WOW! What a fantastic surprise! You guys!!! You really didn't need to do this!! Goodness me... Look at this beautiful package!!!! Thank you sooo sooo much.. Let me get my camera out and get some photos on here for you guys. SkyBlueVaping really are the best thank you guys!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Well Gizmo - you have done some excellent work in getting this forum together and getting the SA vaping community a place to hang out - and you have not asked for anything in return - so when we saw you were in a bind, Melinda and I decided to send you something to make all your hard work at least partially worth it 

Keep doing the good work with this forum dude - we do appreciate it

Derick & Melinda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/11/13)

Awesome! Where are those pics?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (1/11/13)

Photos,or it did not happen!!!


----------



## Melinda (1/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Photos,or it did not happen!!!


 
Photo's here

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/a-awesome-surprise-from-skybluevaping.231/


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

Pics, pics and more pics - we need at least 10 pics of ever item at every angle!


----------



## Andre (1/11/13)

Just Pictures of boxes and a promise of pictures of the real stuff there!!!


----------



## Derick (1/11/13)

I think he's too busy flaming mesh and building coils to answer 

I can see an order for more mesh and kanthal wire coming soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (2/11/13)

Derick said:


> Yeah sorry, our delivery guy doesn't really look like this
> View attachment 134



And here i was waiting ay the door with my best suite on and a bunch of roses ... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (2/11/13)

Hehe, don't worry, she has new outfits for our upcoming Christmas specials

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/13)

Wow guys! Sorry I haven't had a chance to respond been soooooo busy with the little munchkin! That was really awesome of you guys! and yes he has been playing non stop  Thank you for my little lego build aswell that is a super sweet touch from you guys! Love the sticker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (3/11/13)

No worries, we have a 4 year old boy - we know all about being kept busy  Gad he is enjoying it - we sent him enough kanthal and mesh to keep him busy for a while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/11/13)

Derick said:


> No worries, we have a 4 year old boy - we know all about being kept busy  Gad he is enjoying it - we sent him enough kanthal and mesh to keep him busy for a while


 
Hehe cute man, Gizmos little girl is 2 and daaaaaamn shes a busy body lol I dont think I've swam like I had to this weekend in about 10 years  She just wouldnt get out the water haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hehe cute man, Gizmos little girl is 2 and daaaaaamn shes a busy body lol I dont think I've swam like I had to this weekend in about 10 years  She just wouldnt get out the water haha


How is the water??
I'm gonna vacuum my pool today (if i can put my vaping toys down for 2 hours) Once vacuumed, inwill have a usable, and blue pool for the 1st time this season!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> How is the water??
> I'm gonna vacuum my pool today (if i can put my vaping toys down for 2 hours) Once vacuumed, inwill have a usable, and blue pool for the 1st time this season!


 
was really nice actually! Not super warm but not freezing, was just right

Reactions: Like 1


----------

